# Crimps on Leaders for Bull Reds



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Do crimp on sleeves tend to pinch mono in two? Do crimp on sleeves create a failure point on mono?


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

Not supposed to crimp on the ends. It looks kinda iffy but holds up and doesn't create a weak spot. Just leave em flared on both ends


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

I do not like to use them for exactly that reason. Even when crimped correctly, i believe they would have to be a weak spot. I have even gotten away from them on wire leaders.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I use 80lb mono for general surf leaders and never had an issue with crimps causing a problem. Blob the end of the mono with a lighter before crimping and leave a nice loop for the hook to have free movement. Like previously stated crimp the middle of the crimp and leave the ends flared out.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Crimping...Some Perspectives*

The key to successful crimping mono is be sure that the mono (or wire for that
matter) does not CROSS where the crimp takes place...

One crimping style (Similar to that made by Electrical Crimpers). It is easier to keep 
the leader parallel, along the outsides of the sleeve, and crimp down the center
of the sleeve for most of its length . This creates a "B" shaped sleeve with the leader
in the open areas of the "B" when viewed from the end.

Another crimping style is "swage". In this type of crimping the leader is still
parallel, but the leader material is compressed together by equal compression
of the sleeve in the center of the long axis. This creates a flared shape 
sleeve when viewed from the ends of the sleeve. This is what the other posters
were talking about...

I have been told that swaging is stronger....But it requires closer tolerances for
the extra strength...ie...200 lb mono leaders require sleeves for 200 lb mono and
a correctly sized swaging tool.

The first crimping method mentioned is considerabily more forgiving as for as 
Making Due with a wider selection of sleeves, leader mat'l, and crimping tool...

I have had success with BOTH Methods.

I hope this helps...
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Mustad7731 said:


> The key to successful crimping mono is be sure that the mono (or wire for that
> matter) does not CROSS where the crimp takes place...
> 
> One crimping style (Similar to that made by Electrical Crimpers). It is easier to keep
> ...


 x2 Also if you use thin wall sleeves people tend to squeeze harder and pinching the mono. I use 80 lb. mono with seven strand sleeves. I use electric crimpers and never had and issue. I leave enough slack on the end piece to go thru the sleeve and tuck back into the sleeve again so there will be three pieces of mono to pad the crimp you might say. These leaders I use up to bulls but for the most part slots and specks. I use cable when going bigger or for toothy critter. Hope this helps Don.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

If you use crimps designed for the diameter and not necessarily the lb test of the line you are using and crimp without the line crossing as Mustad stated above you will never have a problem. It works for blue marlin and amberjack so it won't be a problem with reds.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I wanted to add that I only use double barrel or oval crimos. I hate the regular round crimps. Never an issue with line crossing with double barrel and oval crimps.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

X-2 I use the double barrel crimps. I have never had a problem with them.


----------



## Orion85 (Apr 11, 2013)

If using less than 100# mono, I would just tie a knot. I think that line is bigger than what you need for reds anyway.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

If you are crimping properly, they will not cause a week spot. Here is a good crimping technique article.

http://www.leadertec.com/tipsandtechniques/crimp_techniques.html


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

What/where are the best production leaders sold?


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks HuntinforTail That a good reminder or refresher.


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

Orion85 said:


> If using less than 100# mono, I would just tie a knot. I think that line is bigger than what you need for reds anyway.


X2. I generally use 100 pound leader for my red setups and I never use crimps on that size. This also is of course if you have confidence your your knot tying skills. A lot of the kayak guys stick to 80# for bull reds and then when it's starting to get toothy they upgrade to 400 lbs mono. Doesn't bug the reds at all. First time I tried it I had a 44 inch red followed by a 6'4" bull shark on a 400 lbs mono leader with no problems.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

HuntinforTail said:


> If you are crimping properly, they will not cause a week spot. Here is a good crimping technique article.
> 
> http://www.leadertec.com/tipsandtechniques/crimp_techniques.html


all you need to know

a good crimp shouldn't weaken a line anymore than a good knot


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Okay, I got double barrel sleeves. 
The pliers I own are the red handle shown.
I should position the sleeve in the pliers like shown in 2nd picture then?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

In one of these 2 spots?


----------



## jamiesanders (Oct 15, 2013)

*crimping technique*

Hey that was great!. thanks for this technique. I now know how is proper crimping.


----------

